# Just back from first visit



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Have just returned from my trip to the Costa Colida/South Blanca region had a wonderfull time except last thursday when the rain came.

 I arranged with a few property agencies to take us out for the day, some treat you like cattle class and others give you the individual treatment, however all are desperate to get you to sign there and then, 
even though i had stated before hand that this was a Recce only (can't get away from the Army terms.)

The things i have learnt from this is i will never do a 4 day package with any property company, they want to be with you constant its unbelievable. the poor sales people are under pressure constantly to get you to say yes to them, they recieve about a dozen calls asking how its going are they going to sign its madness, if anything it just put me right off dealing with them.

 But the most important thing is i want to move to the Mar Manor/South Blanco region as soon as my time in the Army is finished next year. what a cracking place and the people where fantastic British/Spanish/Germans everyone we met was helpful and enthusiastic about life in Spain can't wait.

anyone who can offer advice and help about the region please let me know.


All the best,

Richie,


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

richie3487 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have just returned from my trip to the Costa Colida/South Blanca region had a wonderfull time except last thursday when the rain came.
> 
> ...


Hey welcome back Richie , good to see you have your head screwed on and spotted the agents tactics..

Dont know the region , but a couple of tips from my own experiences and after speaking to a lot of ex pats is;

1; Rent first if possible then you can test the area from a living there point prior to making solid roots ..
2; Consider buying direct from the owners as will save money 
3; Dont trust what agents say regarding the propertys newly built from experiences some new builds have no permanent electrics for ages but run on generators .
4; Consider Resale propertys all are connected any land issues sorted and any build defects done and dusted and have established gardens etc etc..

Remember most of all its a buyers market at the moment so deals at -20% are in the offing ..


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Richie, you must be one of many Army people who want to kick back, what is the best way for marketing to the army in your opinion.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Goldberg Global said:


> Richie, you must be one of many Army people who want to kick back, what is the best way for marketing to the army in your opinion.


The post is three months old


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey mate there are thousands like me who having served queen and country for 22 years get treated like second class citizens in our own country when we leave. so look to further our horizons in other countries there is certainly an untapped market for peddling your wares the best way in is to contact the forces housing/ british legion/ ressetlement people/ and show them there are alternative and better options for expats living abroad you will not believe the amount of positive response ive had with some of the guys asking me to get them info into what im doing as they feel the same as me its better to go abroad when you've finished.


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

stravinsky,

posted an email on your sight looking for a let in may then ong term in october, south blanca/ murcia area is where i want need reply soon as i want it sorted also needs to be 3 bed 2 bath not in tourist area but near beach if poss.


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Richie
Not all agents are like the ones you describe and you can finds professional ones who do a proper job
I agree that inspection trips are getting a lot less popular for the reasons you state but some of us do provide a Go Direct Service with a similar service to that you would receive in the UK
2008 will be a good time to buy as it is a flat market Do not know what 2009 will be like but you will certainly be able this year to find a very good re sale at a reasonable price.....often the people who own the good ones are not forced to sell but do appreciate that in a slow market you have to be sensible to get a sale
Prices of the good new ones are in general firm and I suppose anything which appears very cheap may have a some problems.....for example the insulation in some old properties is not very good and therefore a touch cold in winter [ built mainly for holiday purposes] 
If you want anymore info get in touch
Brian
Brian Rowlands BSc FRICS


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Richie, who did you do your inspection trip with
And thanks for the ideas about the army


----------



## richie3487 (Aug 19, 2007)

Goldberg said:


> Richie, who did you do your inspection trip with
> And thanks for the ideas about the army


atlas (crap), resale espania (they were good) and 2 local from La manga region, the were soso, although they showed us the same places and never ventured north of san pedro.


----------

